# From Carboys to 6 gallon bucket



## Sammyk (Dec 3, 2011)

Our SP is in 6 carboys and the SG is .99. Question is can we rack back to pail to add the k-meta, sorbate, Sparkolliod ? THEN rack back to gallon carboys?

The liquid is fairly clear and I do see sediment on the bottom.....


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes you are fine doing this.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep, thats how a lot of us started off when we only had 1 or a few carboys as every time Id get another carboy it would somehow get filled!!!


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 3, 2011)

*Another question*

I do not have a way to de-gass other then vigorously stirring. We do have the thingy that goes on a drill.

After we get the SP back in the pail and add what needs to be added, should we use the drill before we put it back in the carboys?


----------



## Rocky (Dec 3, 2011)

If it were I, I would move it to the fermenter, de-gas with the drill attachment, add the k-meta and stir well for about a minute, a the k-sorbate and stir for another minute, add the clearing agent and stir for about 30 seconds and then snap the lid on the fermenter and install an airlock in the top. Let is sit that way for about a week and then rack it into the carboy through your spigot. I should be really clear by then. Before you open the spigot, remove the airlock so you do not draw the liquid from the airlock into the fermenter.


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 3, 2011)

Like Rocky said, degas first, then add the k-meta (stir), add sorbate (stir), add fining agent (stir), let sit for a week and rack to glass carboy(s). At that point with my SP, I let it sit for a week or two, back sweeten and/or flavor, let it set another week or two and bottle if clear. Of just drink it from the gallon jugs!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 3, 2011)

I personally would not leave it in the primary even with an airlock. There would be just too much head room for my comfort. Does your primary have a spigot? Having stabilized your wine and all you may be ok but again it wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## Flem (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree with Dan. At .990 you're pretty exposed. I'd get it degassed and stabilized and back into the jugs with airlocks.


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 3, 2011)

We put it back in the bucket and stirred very well added the sorbate, campden tablets (6) and sparkelloid and then racked back into clean, sterile carboys with about an 1/2 to 1" of head space and airlock.

Got to say, it did not taste too good either....


----------



## LJPelletier (Dec 3, 2011)

Sammyk said:


> We put it back in the bucket and stirred very well added the sorbate, campden tablets (6) and sparkelloid and then racked back into clean, sterile carboys with about an 1/2 to 1" of head space and airlock.
> 
> *Got to say, it did not taste too good either*....




Don't forget what you made it with! lol 

F-pack and back sweetening does a lot for skeeter pee... I have also heard that letting it age for a year or so also helps a lot (I haven't got that far yet lol)


----------

